# 2004 50hp tohatsu 2 stroke UPDATE!



## eriecrappie33 (May 20, 2018)

This might be a stupid question but I am going to be re powering my 16ft v hull "starcraft no clue what model" with a 2004 50hp tohatsu, can I expect to see much better performance compared to my 1990 60hp mariner? I bought the new motor based on reliability compared to the mariner that I hated and drove me nuts... but just wondered about performance differences with a 15 year newer motor? The mariner was a kind of low compression on one cylinder like 112psi? Does anyone have a similar rig? Thanks guys

Ran the motor yesterday and man does that thing get up and go, I was easily getting 30mph were I was getting max 28mph with the mariner. My prop is a 10 pitch right now but I have a 12 pitch on order so I should be well above 30mph when I switch them out. I've owned 2 mariners now I really believe they just dog it as for power and speed..


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 9, 2018)

I would say you won't see better performance or negligible other than reliability.


----------



## Zum (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol, 12 psi one cylinder....not the motors fault it was a dog. If it was in good order(60hp Mariner), it probably would have out performed the newer Tohatsu 50hp. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry that was supposed to say 112psi


----------



## DaleH (Jun 9, 2018)

I for sure wouldn’t change props unless you know your RPMs are too low! Don’t
chase a WOT speed ... make darn sure you have the RIGHT prop! With typical gear carried, you & 1/3rd or less fuel, go for being NO MORE THAN 200 RPMs off the rated maximum.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 9, 2018)

Good advice given, you go chasing WO speed and you will slide downhill quick. 

And as a side note, healthy Mariners in the size you mentioned usually perform as well or better than just about any brands out there if they are maintained well and propped correctly.


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and advice, the 12 pitch prop was suggested and ordered from the dealer that installed the motor. As for the mariner I took excellent care of both of them maybe I had too high of expectations. Love the tohatsu though, always hear great things about them.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 10, 2018)

eriecrappie33 said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice, the 12 pitch prop was suggested and ordered from the dealer that installed the motor.


I'd put your rig through this: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37433


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 10, 2018)

I tried the wizard but my boat is older than 79 and I can't seem to find my 2004 50 tohatsu either..... this is a pic of it. I don't have a tach but I'm sure I could get one.


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe this pic will upload better...


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 10, 2018)

Photo bucket was easier...


----------



## DaleH (Jun 10, 2018)

You NEED a tach!!!!!


----------



## eriecrappie33 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok ok take it easy big fella! Lol would those tiny tach things work?


----------

